# Are you prepared to lose loved one's should the world as we know it end?



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't help but think about at times the direction the worlds going and knowing how our world balances on a fine edge from the order we have, to what could turn into complete horror and chaos in the blink of an eye. I don't want to kid myself knowing the different places my family are spread out to and how sadly unprepared most of them are that if it were to collapse into chaos today, tomorrow, next week or next year how little I could do for them. I've come to accept the fact that there would be no way for me to help them, whether in time or at all if it got so bad. I wonder whether accepting this will soften the blow, but I just wonder, that's all. What about you?


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

Being prepared is the important part, will SHTF in our life time...probably not, but this world is collapsing around us at a faster rate than ever before so the possibility is still there. I have family spread coast to coast, two of three kids are local and the third lives way up in Northern Idaho close to the Canadian border. I figure that may be where we end up if things get really bad. Thinking out scenarios in you head is good pre-planning, having a plan for yourself is most important, if you don't how can you help anyone else. Kind of like putting the 02 mask on yourself when SHTF on a airplane so you can then help everyone else.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I would like to think that there would be a warning (think Sandy) ahead of time for them to come to my place. For instance my mother lives in IN and I'm in KY, hopefully she would have time to get to my place before something happens. But, if something "instant" like the madrid fault happens, thats when I cannot help and being a prepper has trained my mind to go over worst case scenarios like that, which I know I'll have to accept. I do think it would lessen the blow, but only time will tell.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

The reality is that it's not just distant family you have to worry about... it can always hit close to home and you can lose someone living with you. But... back to your question... are we prepared? Well... are you prepared to lose someone in a car crash or robbery gone wrong today? No one is ever ready... unless you have a relative with a terminal disease and you've been adjusting to the idea for a while. Even then.... are you really ready? No! Not Really... but you can sometimes feel better knowing they are no longer in pain. And for the religious types... you have a belief system that says you'll be with them again (assuming you behave between now and when you die.)  

But... the question comes down to: Can you continue to function after you lose somebody? Yeah... it would really suck eggs... but you still have other people depending on you... or even YOU depending on you (even if you don't quite feel like it at the time.) Your loved one wouldn't want you to crawl into a ball and cry yourself into a dangerous or life threatening situation. They'd want you to live on and remember them. Personally... with me having a Celtic heritage... I'm huge on the idea of a wake vs a funeral. I'd rather celebrate their lives than morn their deaths. But... that doesn't mean I'm not going to torture or kill the SOB that took them away from me. :evil: Then... I'll get back to the surviving.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Life happens as does death . We may not like it but not all can be saved . I have family that will not be here. They will stay where they are and wait for the Law to save them. It will hurt but that is their call not mine.
What bothers me most is ours sons and daughters. Both mine and others that will be here. The ages range but most of the boys are Military all infantry and Cav. They know the game and are ready.
Losing one of them in the defense of our X on the ground will be the hardest. If the time comes to make the call to lock down and ride it out anything out side the lines is not our problem. We will not go looking for them they had better not come looking for us. Save the tears for the living the dead don't need them.
Hurts to say that just honest fact.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've tried talking to the ones farthest onto coming closer over the years, but my family is pretty independent in thought. (and stubborn as mules) I don't think they'll come no matter how much warning and time. It's why I've accepted I'm probably going to lose them. I hope it makes it easier to grieve as I'm not one to cry long with losing what I have no control over. I'll miss and remember them there's no doubt, but keep moving forward as I have with the family I've already lost.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I think that this is something that most of us give very little thought to. Oh, we know it can happen, but really just attempt to block it out of our minds. For real, what happens , happens, and usually not something you could prevent. Unless your a fortune teller of course.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I've thought about this too.. I think the one family member that I think most about, if SHTF, is my 2 year old brother... If something happens, and I'm not around, he can't even fend for himself :'( This is what saddens me the most...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Some of my family are too deluded and far gone. Sad but true.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Raigen... then it sounds like you have a really good reason to get prepared.. and stay close by him... and include things he might need when you prep. There... new motivation for you... not that you needed it by the sound of your posts.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

My kids are grown and live within 30 miles. We have talked and especially my son, is very prepared and able , as are my wife and I. My daughter is an RN and well versed with weapons. My Daughters boyfriend is a hunter and a great shot. The weak spot is my sons girlfriend. Fragile and weak. But , the six of us ( well 5) will make a formidable force to try and overcome. 2 of us can shoot 3 inch groups at 500 yds. , and everyone is good with close quarters weapons, ( except my sons girlfriend). Our home would be the last one anyone would want to take. It would be their last and worst mistake. So if the SHTF, we will all live together, or die together. And like a previous post said, if someone killed any part or all of my family, they will die a real bad death by MY hands. I have had cancer and survived. That does something to a person. I have no fear of death for myself. And if someone hurt or kills my loved ones, I would be their worst nightmare.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

as the mother of two marines, one currently in ****edupistan, i dont think i could ever be ready to lose one of them. ever. i just have to know they grew up with a strong constitution and they are doing what they wanted to do, where and how they wanted. i had them do major research and talks to make sure they understood the choice they were making. that it could effect the rest of thier life, the rest of my life. all for chicken scratch. thats why i live to the fullest now, realising that they are not garanteed a long life, but with a few sacrifices of my own, they can live a satisfied life now. my gratitude and sacrifices pales in comparison to theirs. i will never be ready or accepting of losing one of them. specially for people that dont want to be saved. 

i dont fear death. my greatest fear is to live on with out one or both of them.

anything else i have to say isnt pretty. so ima shut my pie hole now.


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuzzy, we prepare for bad times fully aware that not everyone will survive. Because it is impossible to know all dangers, we can not be prepared for everything. There is no way to even guarantee that any one of us will survive. Some because they never prepared, they lived lives that made survival impossible, some through no fault of their own, will not make it. Those who are currently addicted to drugs or relient on the medical system for recurring life sustaining treatments, dependent on government assistance for their very existance or otherwise unable to fend in any way for themselves, will not survive in any appreciable numbers. If someone is dependent on kidney dialysis a few times a week for their life, how long would you estimate they will survive after an apocalyptic event? I hope that none of us are heartless, yet the reality is that there are two groups that stand no chance of survival without direct intervention, those who because of their own decisions have no ability to survive, and those who through no fault of their own are simply not up to the task. Part of being members of a society means that we care for the actual weak, yet, that is not always possible. I have sympathy for those who through no fault of their own, aged, infirmed, handicap etc are never going to make it. Your question Fuzzy, is what makes me feel that the first step in prepping is to ensure your own fitness. If the calamity is the result of attack or natural disaster there will obviously be those who were killed or so severely wounded that the lack of available care needed ensures their death in the initial casualty. Among those could be you or me, despite the best of preparations. Unfortunately, some will die.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think you're ever really ready to lose a loved ones regardless of the situation. Prep for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I don't think you're ever really ready to lose a loved ones regardless of the situation. Prep for the worst and hope for the best.


But... I thought that as good Obama loving liberal Americans (oh wait.. that should be lower case, right?), we were all supposed to trust the gov't to provide, and our "hope" was for change, not the best. :shock:


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> But... I thought that as good Obama loving liberal Americans (oh wait.. that should be lower case, right?), we were all supposed to trust the gov't to provide, and our "hope" was for change, not the best. :shock:


There are 'Obama loving liberal Americans' in this forum? Where? LOL.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When your a young NCO and you head off to more advance infantry schools , you show up and go though some rough courses. They put you in front and hand you a mission off you go with your troops. When it is all over your judged to have lost 5% but completed the mission. As the thought goes through your head I blew this one recycle . MSG Black shakes your hand and says great job up to 10% loss was a GO. What a wake up call . One that never left some of us.
Years latter your invited back as a instructor in that same course and you watch young NCO's get the same wake up call. Some are going to die the rest must keep going. Scary part you learn to live with it.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

preppermama said:


> There are 'Obama loving liberal Americans' in this forum? Where? LOL.


LOL! Not here!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not trying to scare anyone but it is a valid question. We ask are you prepared to lose love ones we addressed the question. We may not have a choice. 
Are you prepared to take a life? Charles Mason ask of his follower will you kill for me not would you die for me. You see that nut case knew it is much easier for most to die than to kill.
We have some fun with prepping we joke about getting by . If this turns into a long run it is going to be ugly. When you see what is happening in Egypt and Syria that could well be what some of our streets look like in a flash.
You need to get right with your God and your self and ask the hard questions. No harm in saying no I can't do it. But if you know inside you can't then don't BS yourself. Align your self with those that can.
It was said in the civil War many soldiers were found dead with many balls packed down the barrels. They were pretending to fire. That has been report in many wars. The US Army made a change to paper target that were just circles on them not the upper body man shaped ones. They found after awhile soldiers would not fire or would wait to long to fire in a real fight. That is why today they do not use the circle not even on zero ranges. 
It is said that the infantry and Cav soldier will neither enter haven or hell but will forever stand the duty between the two. Not all are called to do the dirty task. Not all were meant to be. It is a soldiers duty to defend the whole at any cost.
Just know that it must be done. As in all wars when it is over others will take over the soldier will fade into the back round put away until once again called to do what only they can.
Last night we sat two soldiers bothers in the fight and forever bonded. We are what some may call older men now, we always knew we had one more fight in us but had hope that was over for us.
Last night we excepted that we need to step things up a bit to ready our self and others that this maybe real. I have not felt that cold curtain in some time but we did last night.
Lets us work our asses off to turn this around, we have a chance but we have got to out vote out scream out march the Obama's of this world.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was talking to my brother today, he said to me, if the shtf he will be coming here from n.c.

Here??? Yes. Why? Because you have everything needed.

He plans to, depending on the situation, commandeering an airplane from the local airport.

He can make it here with full tanks. There is a dirt strip two miles away where he can land.

Other than him, his wife and my daughter, there is no one else left.

Have buds fall next to me in combat, tears you up at first.

You crawl into an emotional void and hardly ever come out.

I don't want to face that ever again, times cut short.

Whatever the lord hands to us, that is what will be.

You have to accept that.


----------

